# Front diff oil?



## Andy (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you think it would be okay to run Non-Detergent SAE 30 in the front diff? I know you are not supposed to run regular car oil, because of the diff lock clutch.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

manual says 10/40 only.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd use 10/40 only. The clutches are designed for that oil. I made the mistake once of putting 90wt in once and my diff lock hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been running Rotella T Synthetic 5-40 in mine for a while with good results.


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought you could run regular motor oil in the front diff. Are you sure you can't?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I threw caution to the wind and have yet to have a leaky seal.


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Not trying to step on anyones toes but I searched and found some threads where people run the same oil in the motor and front diff. Should it be changed?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't. I run the Rotella in the motor and I run the Rotella in the front diff.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive been running 20w50 AMS synthetic in front diff and motor for over a year now, ams 10w40 before that, with no problems


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Check the Blackstone lab reports. No need to run that Amsoil when better stuff is available at Wal Mart.


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

is anyone adding that lucas additive to the front diff? if so what ratio of oil to lucas are ya'll using?


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

and for what is worth, I've been running that new castrol egde in my truck with some great results. my fuel mileage actually went up in the ol' fuel efficient titan(sarcasm). I guess I was thinking with my dipstick. LOL!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt add lucas additive to oil that bathes a clutch pack.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ I'm of the same opinon. I hear alot of people say they are doing it though.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont really like lucas products ...but thats just my pref. And I run the same thing in the front diff as I do in the engine, no problems yet


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Hoe much oil goes in the front diff


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not very much at all considering how much they cost to replace!! Not sure what the manual says but its about 1/2 -3/4 quart tops(prob. less than that)I usually use whats left of the 3rd quart I bought to change the oil .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Andy said:


> Do you think it would be okay to run Non-Detergent SAE 30 in the front diff? I know you are not supposed to run regular car oil, because of the diff lock clutch.


 Non-detergent oil would prob build up a film on the diff lock ...not good


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

.42 qt


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

so i can run the castrol syntec in the front. i thought it would slip the diff lock


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

phIshy said:


> .42 qt



So in other words bout half qt. Lol thanks man


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Fill the gear case up to the bottom of filler opening with
the oil specified below.​*Front Final Gear Case Oil
Type: API SF or SG
API SH, SJ or SL with JASO MA
Viscosity: SAE 10W-40​Capacity: 0.40 L (0.42 US qt)
*


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. i just fill it up til it runs out :shrug:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I pull the right side of the bike up on my ramps then I fill it up and roll it off letting the extra out and plug it up.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I am missing something? My manual says to run SAE 80 Hypoid gear oil. I use the Valvoline in the blue jug.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Bear you should be fine. I don't think you have a locking differential, just gears.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

correct-o. 
the motor oil in the front diff is kawie specific. 
only bike ive seen run oil up front. must be because of the progressive locker
and not a "true" diff lock mechanism.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, and the reason they go boom....


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

O.K. thanks. That's what the service manual said, so I was just curious.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

gusguy said:


> Not trying to step on anyones toes but I searched and found some threads where peop
> 
> You are suppose to put 10W-30 motor oil in your front diff....just like the motor


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

What oil are you supposed to run and how much like on my polaris i had i used to fill it till it will come up the the threads thats what the dealer said


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Fill it up to the bottom of the threads , most guys fill it till it starts to run out of the fill hole , it takes sometime to fill it though. I pour it in till it is at the bottom of the threads and let it sitfor a minute or two , chances are when you come back , it has gone down , so put abit more in , repeat till it is full .

I have also heard of guys jacking up the right side of the bike and filling it this way , I do it this way also , just so I have the tire off the ground , then when i put the oil in , I spin the tire and it takes it down pretty quick , I repeat this till it cant take any more . Have not had a problem yet with my diff.

And it does say in the manual , use motor oil like others have mentioned


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

so pretty much fill it up till the oil reaches the threads on the front diff?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

im running mobil 1 full synthetic good so far


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> so pretty much fill it up till the oil reaches the threads on the front diff?


yes


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh is the drain bolt on the front diff suppose to be really hard to get off? Because i tried getting it out today with a allen key and that was tough and i just said forget it ill get it next time lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6627&highlight=front+diff+oil+plug

read through this thread it will give you some ideas and it tells you the size the bolt is that goes back in ...


----------

